# Miniature Punch Press



## Oldmechthings (Jul 4, 2010)

Although it is not an engine, perhaps it might have some similarities in that it has a connecting rod and other moving parts. Presently it is fitted with dies to stamp out pie tins. For what?, Mice, of course.







And here is a video of it in action.


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice job on the punch press.

To activate the ram I see that you depress a foot switch.

Is that a band type clutch activated by the foot switch?

Regards,

SAM


----------



## Oldmechthings (Jul 4, 2010)

Sam
The clutch is a standard "one revolution" dog type clutch that was used on most old mechanical presses and shears. The design varied a little bit between brands, but all of them operated about the same. I pulled some patent drawings off the internet and then designed the miniature clutch from ideas gleaned. As you see in the video it works well.
   Birk


----------



## mklotz (Jul 4, 2010)

Good onya, Birk.

Despite the engine focus of this website, I really enjoy it when the members model other machines. It's always puzzled me that the casting kit suppliers haven't picked up on this idea and offered more non-engine subjects. Stuart has a few and, of course, PMR has their range of machine tool models but I'd like to see more, along with plans in the various magazines. Beyond production machinery such as your press, I'd like to see kits/plans for working models of:

farm machinery
naval machines
earth-moving machines
lumbering equipment
artillery
cranes
etc.

Beyond the appeal of making such things to folks like us, such models have a real role to play in educating our children. A full scale cement mixer that towers over a kid is just a noisy, scary monster that they can't relate to but, when I show my model, they can manipulate it, safely handle it and operate it, and get a real hands-on feel for how it works and what it does. I've even had teachers comment, "Now I understand how it works."


----------



## PTsideshow (Jul 4, 2010)

A very nice job on it!

And I have to agree with Marv on the other :big:


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 4, 2010)

That's beautiful Birk!! Engine or not, it most definitely has a place here. As others have said already, I would love to see more examples of non-engine projects both here and in print. Thanks for the pictures and the great video too.

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice Birk.
And I agree with everyone else...I love to see this kind of stuff.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 4, 2010)

That is just flat out cool!! :big:


----------



## tel (Jul 4, 2010)

That's absolutely beautiful Birk. Thm:


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice one Birk.....I like the little one better....the big ones make me count my fingers when I used them. ;D

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 4, 2010)

Birk :
Fantastic woks as always. That is a project I have thought of. I live a few miles from what used to be the Farracute machine works. It is on the New Jersey list of endangered historical sites. Metal presses were there specialty. And being a war critical industry they along with many other companies had to record there critical documents on microfilm. One of the copies is in a museum library in Delaware. I have thought of digging up some of the old blue prints . 
I do have a copy of the a book written about the Farracute and the author has been to my house. Henry ford was their no 1 customer. Ford is credited with the assembly line and making cars affordable but Oberlin Smith and others made it possible to make interchangeable parts quickly with semi skilled labor. This was an intral part of that effort. 
Here is a link to a book by Mr smith Press-working of metals:
I hope you do not feel like I am hijacking this thread. IMHO the metal forming press formed American life well into the 1950s and some into the 60s. There use today is a bit less with the extensive use of plastics. But probably not hard to find something stamped from metal within arm reach. 
Thanks for bringing a piece of history to life. 
Tin


----------



## 4156df (Jul 4, 2010)

Birk,
Very neat and interesting project.



> clutch is a standard "one revolution" dog type clutch that was used on most old mechanical presses and shears. The design varied a little bit between brands, but all of them operated about the same.


I'd sure like to see a few more pictures and hear some explanation if you get the time.

Dennis


----------



## tel (Jul 6, 2010)

4156df  said:
			
		

> Birk,
> 
> I'd sure like to see a few more pictures and hear some explanation if you get the time.
> 
> Dennis



Me too - looks like a fun project.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jul 6, 2010)

Very neat !! :bow:

The little electric motor looks almost out of place. I think the press needs to be driven by a steam engine  

Tin - how's about opening up a new forum section for non-engine projects ?? and/or create a new site H-Non-MEM  Rof}

Mike


----------



## tel (Jul 6, 2010)

;D Of course, by definition, the press _is_ an engine, as is any device used to perform work or give a mechanical advantage, right down to the humble lever or crowbar.


----------



## yellow_cad (Aug 8, 2012)

Great machine Birk.


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, I was on vacation when you first posted this am missed it.  That press is wonderful!


----------



## kf2qd (Aug 8, 2012)

I had a year of experience running presses breaks and shears. 

Even got to run one to death. Bearing was dieing and I worked it as hard as I could until they decided they needed to get it out of the shop. Straight to the scrap bin...

Are you going to post any plans or details?

Pete, kf2qd


----------



## larry1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Birk,  I really this press.  I think it is reallya piece of art.   larry


----------



## dsquire (Aug 10, 2012)

Birk

That is a super nice little punch press. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## seagar (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations Birk,That is a beautifull model. I also very much agree with the others that this type of model has a place here.

Ian (seagar).


----------



## enjundoc (Mar 3, 2013)

I just purchased from a craigslist ad, a nice little press that closely resembles yours. I've searched the web for drawings and info and was led here to your post, and another similar looking machine on YouTube. It appears that perhaps there were drawings for these machines available at some time in the past. My press is missing the clutch mechanism and I'd like to find a detailed drawing so I can complete my machine. Everything else appears to function properly. I think it would be cool to run this press with one of my miniature I/C engines in a display. The press is just under 8" tall overall!  Any help would be appreciated!!   Thanks,  Barry


----------



## e.picler (Mar 3, 2013)

Congratulations Birk!
This is really a master piece. I agree that this kind of model absolutely has its place here.
Like the other ones, I also would like to have the plans available.

Edi


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW very nice jobThm:
can you punch  "quater 25 cents" with itoh:


----------



## gus (Mar 4, 2013)

HI BIRK,

Works like the real 100 ton Power Press I worked on.
Here in Singapore,it must be two hands operation,no pedals.
Front Guard is mandatory.


Great job.


----------



## ajksam (Sep 6, 2013)

can anyone post the plans for the mini press specially the clutch in it...
it would be a great help


----------

